# Shooting out my car



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

A few people have asked about me shooting out of my car window with my catapult and gun,
Its against the law to do it on public roads in the UK,
all my shooting out the windows is done on farm land were i have written permision,
so take care were you shoot, and never in public, cheers jeff


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hows about shooting while riding a bike?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Where's the vid? Lol I don't like some windows either lol


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Imperial said:


> hows about shooting while riding a bike?


That's an interesting question.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Imperial said:


> hows about shooting while riding a bike?


I would really like to see a video of that!

Seriously ... In most places I have been, the restrictions are that you cannot shoot within X feet of a public road right of way (the distance varies a bit, but is often around 50 feet). So theoretically, you are not supposed to even walk down the road and take a shot ... in other words, the conveyance does not matter. If you are on private land, of course, those restrictions do not apply.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Hey I might give that a try, out of a car not the bike.


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

Imperial said:


> hows about shooting while riding a bike?


Yea, I can do that and juggle at the same time....In fact I can ride a bike, juggle, shoot a slingshot and whistle Dixie at the same time.... No video available at the present time, but i'm working on it!!!!
LOL


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> A few people have asked about me shooting out of my car window with my catapult and gun,
> Its against the law to do it on public roads in the UK,
> all my shooting out the windows is done on farm land were i have written permision,
> so take care were you shoot, and never in public, cheers jeff


I also shoot out of my truck but just cans. The ditches over here are ripe with cans and bottles I think mostly beer. Do you shoot while moving?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

i sometimes shoot on the move, but only with the catapult not the gun, jeff


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

keef said:


> hows about shooting while riding a bike?


Yea, I can do that and juggle at the same time....In fact I can ride a bike, juggle, shoot a slingshot and whistle Dixie at the same time.... No video available at the present time, but i'm working on it!!!!
LOL
[/quote]
i can do that also keith,but thats coz i use tampax


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

I can do the robot on my bike, does that count?


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

This post has turned crazy


----------



## 3bears (Aug 1, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> A few people have asked about me shooting out of my car window with my catapult and gun,
> Its against the law to do it on public roads in the UK,
> all my shooting out the windows is done on farm land were i have written permision,
> so take care were you shoot, and never in public, cheers jeff


it's illegal to shoot an air rifle within 15m of the center of a road I'm sand so is and having one in public without good reason as i found out the hard was last month...










was sorted out pretty fast once credentials for shooting had been established but was not what I needed on a Thursday night


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

15meter rule only applies if your shooting is a disturbance, distraction, danger .. ect to the people using the road ? ... unless they changed that rule of course.


----------



## 3bears (Aug 1, 2011)

the law is very clear about the 15m rule- it's to cover ricochets. it's something to bear in ming if you are shooting in small area like a back garden- it is the law, but with me the attending officers didn't have a clue as to the fire arms laws, that how the armed response unit got involved, they were the only ones who did.

I was able to argue my case being a) on land i had permission to be on and







insured it was very much a case of attitude more than anything, if i had been aggressive, and confrontational rahter than humerous and carrying copies of current legislation it could have gone very differently there i also had a fixed blade on me that was returned (non sec 139 CJ act)

tl:dr

yes its the law, but most cops wouldn't have a clue anyway


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Love the way you put that 3bears lol. Did they return the locking blade because you were on private property or because you had 'good cause' to do so? I've scrapped taking mine anywhere nowadays.


----------



## 3bears (Aug 1, 2011)

yup! everything was returned- no further action to any charges, and I was even dropped off home.The knife in question was my ESEE Izula, which one of the coppers actually cut himself on, took a good chunk off his thumb while trying get it out of the sheath...


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I shoot on private land, on farms, i take my car off road like a 4x4 ha ha, or i use the farmers quad bike, jeff


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Pleased to hear that 3bears,

I have found in all of my many dealings with the police if you remain polite and cooperative you can get away with quite alot. I find it hard to resist the temptation to be cheeky, but have gotten away with a couple of things I shouldn't have by agreeing to what I was told and apologising for getting it wrong in the first place









"I'm ever so sorry officer, I had no idea it wasn't legal to carry this loaded crossbow into the nursery... Of course I understand that it's not the best idea, on reflection I can't see how I was so silly. I'm sorry for being so foolish officer." (or 'Sir' for full effect, unless it's a lady officer







)


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

3bears said:


> the law is very clear about the 15m rule- it's to cover ricochets. it's something to bear in ming if you are shooting in small area like a back garden- it is the law, but with me the attending officers didn't have a clue as to the fire arms laws, that how the armed response unit got involved, they were the only ones who did.
> 
> I was able to argue my case being a) on land i had permission to be on and
> 
> ...


http://www.basc.org.uk/en/codes-of-practice/air-rifles.cfm

you'll need this bit .....
* Firing pellets beyond your boundary*

It is an offence to fire an air rifle pellet beyond the land where you have permission to shoot, unless the occupier of the neighbouring land has also given you permission. Where someone under 14 is shooting, both the young person and the supervising adult can be prosecuted.
It is also against the law, in England and Wales, to fire an air rifle within 50 feet of the centre of a highway if this results in someone being injured, interrupted or endangered. These offences could be committed, for example, when someone is shooting in their garden close to a road and the pellets ricochet onto the highway.
It is an offence in Scotland to discharge any gun in a culpable or reckless manner. This means shooting without caring about the safety of others.


----------

